# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  مع سلامه..~

## أنيـ القلب ـن

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBYX_auzyz8


لاصرت بايعني أشوفك على خير
..............................مع السلامه دام مابه سلامه
قلت انتهينا ؟ قلت لك :خير ياطير
..............................ماني بأول شخص يخسر غرامه
محذرك من قبلها ألف تحذير
...............................لاعفتني بيعوف قلبي هيامه
مانيب ميت ولا أحتاج تبرير
................................ صح الله لسانك ووفر كلامه
بسمعك حكة وفكرة وتصوير
...............................وافهم عدل يالي مدعي بالفهامة
وجه الشعر ابيض ويحتاج تغيير
.................................. ودي تزين هالقصيدة علامة
ماضيك الاسود بذكرة دون تقصير
..................................... كذا يكون بخدة الشعر شامة
يصدق معي تعبير ويخون تعبير
..................................ياضيعة الشاعر بوقت انسجامة
يمكن خطأ ادونك بالشعر مير
..............................ولو ماحترمتك ..للغرام احترامه
ماكان حبك غير ..بس طعنتك غير
.................................علمتني معنى الندم والندامه
ماجاك مني أي زله ولا تقصير
...............................كل ما اخطيت اعاتبك بابتسامه
حسبي على الذكرى اذا هبت اعصير
.................................ماعاد تنفع شرهتي والملامه
البال ظامي وقتها والحزن بير
............................ خسرتك وهمي كسبت اهتمامة
والليل فازع لك كذا جاني مغير
............................... ظلمتني واكثر ظلمني ظلامة
لاقبل علي اوحيت صوت المساير
.............................. فزيت كل ضيف اقوم بمقامة 
وليا عزم هالليل ضيقه وتفكير
...............................قلي بربك كيف أقدر انامه
مافيه داعي للعتب والمعاذير
...........................الغدر خال الجرح واطيب عمامه
اما يجيب الله مطر ... تالي وخير
............................والا السلامه (مااااش) ما من سلامه

----------

